# Nicotine during lockdown



## Marnu (10/4/20)

Hi all. 

With the news that the lockdown being extended by another two weeks I find myself in the situation where the supplies I bought ahead of time aren't enough. 

I can make do with flavours, PG and VG - but I'm out of nicotine. 

I know that there's a petition to categorise vaping supplies as an essential service ( https://www.change.org/p/department...sales-during-south-african-covid-19-lockdowns )
But until there's a change and I can order through "legitimate" channels, is there act advice you guys have for me? 

Maybe someone "knows a guy, who knows a guy"?

Thanks all. 
Marnu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (10/4/20)

Marnu said:


> Hi all.
> 
> With the news that the lockdown being extended by another two weeks I find myself in the situation where the supplies I bought ahead of time aren't enough.
> 
> ...



I also need the Nicotine Guy urgently please!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (10/4/20)

I got some VG Nic that is not in use but I'm in PTA East

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (10/4/20)

Also running into the red especially since I'm mixing for others now as well. Got 2 neighbors interested in switching to vaping. Just hope it lasts.

Interesting that you cannot get nicotine concentrate but you can still get nicorettes at Dischem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (14/4/20)

This @Room Fogger guy!!!! Thank you so much for your generosity. The Nic you gave me will be well utilized! 
God Bless

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mattewis (16/4/20)

Reading an article on News24 called "Lockdown|Alcohol ban strengthened to prohibit its transport, CIGARETTE BAN REMAINS"
especially the part where Dlamini-Zuma said that "Some prohibitions would remain in place for a "very long time," she said, but did not provide any detail." 

so we can smoke weed, overdose on nicotine by applying as many nicotine patches as possible, but cannot buy vape supplies. i only bought supplies for a month, as i have not recently robbed a bank. are their any of you guys with spare coils for a vaporesso luxe, and VG (i also DIY but the other premix bottle is at work in JHB), alternatively ANY juice? not sure if i should offer to pay for this? am i endangering you all to say this? I only have one word to say to the powers to be: Prohibition. Open your textbooks and learn from history. i predict the very same thing will happen amongst the stinky community as well as others. and i am all for it. next to a bit of a temper and some heavy swearing, vaping and coffee is it. these are my vices. WTF (i feel a slight spell of Tourette's welling up in me)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael killerby (13/7/20)

The vaper said:


> I got some VG Nic that is not in use but I'm in PTA East
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Any chance you still have the vg nic?


----------



## Mollie (13/7/20)

No sorry gave it away 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael killerby (13/7/20)

Oh okay
Thanks bud


----------

